# What do you keep in your van ?



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

What do you keep in your van ? Do you try to keep everything you could possibly ever need ? Or do you keep the bare essentials and load more tools as needed for each job or day ? 

I do a little bit of everything (carpentry, painting, plumbing, flooring, electrical) so I have a wide array of tools in my van. 

In my van I keep: all the commonly used power tools, almost all of my hand tools, one box of plumbing tools and fittings, spackle, primers, brushes and other paint supplies, small wet dry vac, a small inside work platform, 8' and 16' ladders on top.

Larger stuff like: table saw, chop saw, pressure washer, paint sprayers, tilesaw, ect get put in the van as needed for the job. I often think to myself that if I did just ONE trade then I could fit everything I need in the truck and not have to take stuff in out and of it on a per job basis. Am I just dreaming or what ?


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm in the same boat(or van) as you. I do a little of everything so that's what's in my van, a little of everything. A whole arsenal of cordless tools, various air nailers, saws, etc. on a wood shelf on one side. On the other side is the metal bin with electrical, plumbing and fasteners. The chop saw with stand sits in the middle along with the sawhorses and air compressor. The table saw and any other large tools get loaded on an as-needed basis. I'm rolling about 8500-8800 pounds daily. That's without any ladders, trim brake, materials, etc on the rack. I could go the pickup route but then I'd need to load what I needed for every job every day, and that would be too much of a pita. The gas mileage wouldn't be a whole lot different anyway.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't have a van, I have a pickup, but I tend to leave most of my tools at the job. I have three job boxes that hold most of my tools, and they get taken home when I am working on something at home. In my truck, I have a cross box, that carries various mechanics tools and emergency supplies- wrenches, pliers, tarp, extra fluids, high lift jack, lug wrench, ect. It all works pretty well for me, and I'm not hauling around a truck bed full of tools all the time. On the other hand, I've been working at the same site for nearly a year now.


----------



## pscinteriors (May 18, 2008)

*for the van guys*

Okay i am a small remodel too and I could be doing a bit of everything on any given day.I have been a pickup guy for a few years now and my reasoning keeps on being that i cant haul 4x8 sheets of drywall or plywood if I have a van with racks for all my tools.
I am now looking for a van cause I get tired of unloading every night and reloading every morning.plus I think i could save alot of time if I had more of my misc. hardware with me.In the truck I carry the basics in caddys.but i would like to have more with me and be able to have my plumbing and electrical parts as well. Seams like i allwasys get either into doing demo and dont have the cap I n eed for a pipe or need to move a wire to j box.
So how do you van guys haul you larger materials and still have racks for your tools..or am i just missing something here.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in the same boat, worse since I've downsized.

As far as carrying 4X8's in a van. Cut and fit overhead beams and attach flip down levers with stops. I can carry 26 sheets of 5/8" wet plywood (max load with tools) or a little more drywall. It also keeps the load centered. With a little creativity you can also hang a 24' ladder from the rig.

MY van also doubles as a 'camper' during hunting season.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

There's enough room between the racks in my van that I can lean 4 x 8 sheets against one side or the other. I can also slide sheets in on top of the racks.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

i have gone from completely stocked, to the bare minimum, and everything in between. now, since i only put my belt on occassionally, i throw what i need in the back of my civilized honda, homeowner looking pickup. head to the job, and mooch off my guys for any tool that i may have forgot.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

genecarp said:


> i have gone from completely stocked, to the bare minimum, and everything in between. now, since i only put my belt on occassionally, i throw what i need in the back of my civilized honda, homeowner looking pickup. head to the job, and mooch off my guys for any tool that i may have forgot.


Your my Hero


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Trade-offs : The less tools carried in van, the less gas$ spent, saves$$ ... but then more time loading & unloading daily tools for pickup truck, and more personal energy spent, and more food need to eat to re-energize your body.


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

pscinteriors said:


> Okay i am a small remodel too and I could be doing a bit of everything on any given day.I have been a pickup guy for a few years now and my reasoning keeps on being that i cant haul 4x8 sheets of drywall or plywood if I have a van with racks for all my tools.
> I am now looking for a van cause I get tired of unloading every night and reloading every morning.plus I think i could save alot of time if I had more of my misc. hardware with me.In the truck I carry the basics in caddys.but i would like to have more with me and be able to have my plumbing and electrical parts as well. Seams like i allwasys get either into doing demo and dont have the cap I n eed for a pipe or need to move a wire to j box.
> So how do you van guys haul you larger materials and still have racks for your tools..or am i just missing something here.


As mentioned above I put drywall or plywood standing on edge and lean it against the racks. Then I buggie cord it so if I make a hard turn the other way the stack does not tip over. I find it MUCH easier to do it this way because you only have to have 6" or so of floor space next to the racks clear rather then needing the entire bed area to be clear to lay the boards down flat a la pick up truck style.

With racks on both sides I still have about 3' 6" by 9" of floor space. Any materials that I can't fit in that area are going to be delivered by the vendor anyway.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

pscinteriors said:


> Okay i am a small remodel too and I could be doing a bit of everything on any given day.I have been a pickup guy for a few years now and my reasoning keeps on being that i cant haul 4x8 sheets of drywall or plywood if I have a van with racks for all my tools.
> I am now looking for a van cause I get tired of unloading every night and reloading every morning.plus I think i could save alot of time if I had more of my misc. hardware with me.In the truck I carry the basics in caddys.but i would like to have more with me and be able to have my plumbing and electrical parts as well. Seams like i allwasys get either into doing demo and dont have the cap I n eed for a pipe or need to move a wire to j box.
> So how do you van guys haul you larger materials and still have racks for your tools..or am i just missing something here.


YOu could use these shelves: http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_dynamic_wrap.cfm?FamilyID=219


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

As a handyman I have to carry just about everything, except my extension ladders & a couple of power tools. My van is tall enough that even with the overhead ladders & raised floor that I can still load 4'x8' sheets straight up. 
Steve


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a couple large toolboxes with wheels and throw everything i need in the pickup. I got the crew cab so I can put my expensive drills etc, in the back seat and load materials in the back. I don't even leave spare change in my truck overnight. In my area the crack-heads will break in your vehicle for 10 cents (it has happened to me more than once).


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Duct Tape. PVC pipe. PVC end caps. Black powder. Nitrogen. Diesel Fuel. Roofing nails. Magnesium fuses........


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ooooh, I believe that this forum could be monitored by Homeland Security. Better head for the hills Malco.
Steve


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

Tools : drywall pannel lift, square , various mudd knives

Table saw

Compunnd miter box saw

Concrete saw with fuel and oil mix

3-4 cordless drills

1-2 die grinders with diamond and fiberglass wheels

nail guns , finish and framing

2 cordless sawzalls

worm saw

roto zip

Cases of pannel adhesive




We carry a little of everything but for plumbing and electrical we are always having to go to HD to purchase items like 1/2" x3/8 supply line copper watter shut-off valves, PVC P-trap kits (depending on if the house has 1-1/2" or 1-1/4")
Electrical boxes and Greenfield connectors are always in short supply no matter how many we purchase and it seems we are always making trips for items like these.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

stp57 said:


> Ooooh, I believe that this forum could be monitored by Homeland Security. Better head for the hills Malco.
> Steve




It was not me.....I was not even in Atlanta when they blew up the Abortion Clinics or the Centennial Park.......OH! Yes I was!!!! [email protected]!

(I am JOKING)


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Ibuprofen and food.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Duct Tape. PVC pipe. PVC end caps. Black powder. Nitrogen. Diesel Fuel. Roofing nails. Magnesium fuses........



I would have figured you for having candy in your van. And maybe a dog leash. "Can you help me find my puppy?" :laughing:


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

*What do you keep in your van ?* 
Squat, don't have my van yet:sad: Once I score 1 more foriegn embassy customer it's a e350 ext., shelved and loaded with all the usual stuff. Ocassional tools and big stuff stays in the shop 'till needed.


----------

